# Okay Need Some Opinions Here



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

I need to know what the slogan *Diva On A Dime* means to you when you think of a soap outfit.  What can I do to make sure that my soaps meet that slogan?  To give you an idea of what one of my gift baskets will contain it will have a martini glass with Milk Chocolate Bath Bombs in it, a Mochacinna Soap all tied up with ribbons and lace.  I am going to try to keep each gift basket on a theme suited to a luxurious bath.  Does that say "Diva on a Dime" to you?  What can I add to get there.  Guys can be Diva's too you know so what would a gift basket for a guy look like on a "Diva on a Dime" Theme?

Your input is absolutely and totally needed and appreciated!

TIA
Lindy


----------



## digit (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Lindy, I would love to have one of those baskets!! 

 "Diva on a Dime" says to me that I can get luxury for less. So it would depend on the price for me. 

How about adding yummy thick creamy body butter suited to season, (lighter for summer), foot care before sandal season, soothing eye masks (the kind you refrigerate) to wear while laying in the tub, dream pillows (in the unwind lavender basket), body spray, bubble bath, back scrubber, soap dishes, stuff like that. Pamper me stuff.

Coffee Wake Me Up basket. 

 Coffee soap on a cute little doily, sugar scrub w/ coffee granules, silky body butter/lotion, packet of some fancy smancy coffee in a fancy cup w/ saucer and a chocolate spoon. 

Digit


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 18, 2009)

When I first saw your slogan, I thought it was awesome.  And your products fit!  To me it says, getting the good stuff without emptying your walllet.  Who wouldn't want that?  I love your slogan!

Oh, and for guys... how about shaving cream?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

What wonderful suggestions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love them!  I could name each Diva on a Dime Basket - Bath Time - Breakfast - For the Guys and then have pricing starting at $25 and going up depending on how much is in there.  I found a supplier for shaving bowls and mugs.

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## IanT (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah i was just going to say, a nice shaving kit and some aftershave or something like that... maybe some deodorant


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 18, 2009)

Much like the others getting terrific products that won't break my wallet or make the hubby upset that i'm spending moneyLOL.


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't add anything more to digit and kwahlne......and I am inspired by what they have come up with for you!

Your website (BTW: where did all the pretty soapies go?) has always said 'diva on a dime' to me, so that is a perfect slogan.

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

You all are wonderful!!!

Ian I have 2 shaving soaps so far - one is a spice and the other is a lavender.  I'm thinking of making a cream shaving soap as well... I would really like to get a wood turner to create some shaving bowl sets and a ceramics person to create soap dishes, etc... etc...

Topcat - I needed to temporarily close the shop while I go through the Self Employment Program and that means I get to have a grand opening (web style) on March 15th.  With this program - if I get full acceptance - I will get paid a living allowance for a year while I get the business fully operational....so worth the temporary shut down.....the online store can still be seen here http://malaspinasoapfactory.ca/cgi-bin/online/storepro.php.

I'm going to create a category called "Diva On A Dime" which will be the gift baskets....

I really appreciate everyone's suggestions and comments....


----------



## IanT (Jan 19, 2009)

your gonna do awesome!  best of luck to ya!!!!!! let us know when your up and official and running (ie announce it!!!!!  ) ::waiting!!!::

 8)


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you, thank you Lindy.....I missed my daily malaspina browse...    

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys are awesome - thanks!!!


----------

